# Changes in Bolt



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

I know yesterday was Rovi day around here but...I no longer have the option of hitting "D" to go from SD to HD. not getting the option of whether "Fast mode" (I forget the verbage) is enabled or not. just turned the tv on. im sure there are other issues


----------



## KelleyCook (Jul 10, 2002)

Give it around a day after the guide transition, both Skip and Quickmode should re-enable themselves.


----------



## tivoyahoo (Sep 4, 2003)

mattyro7878 said:


> I know yesterday was Rovi day around here but...I no longer have the option of hitting "D" to go from SD to HD.


 across the board? all channels that have HD mirrors, you can't change with the Green D button to HD? if it's only some channels affected then are both sd and hd channels shown in your channel lineup? did you get message notifications of channel lineup changes? are the affected channels in the message? rovi means new channel list source. maybe the SD and HD channel equivalents aren't linked properly in the list data??


----------



## tommiet (Oct 28, 2005)

mattyro7878 said:


> I know yesterday was Rovi day around here but...I no longer have the option of hitting "D" to go from SD to HD. not getting the option of whether "Fast mode" (I forget the verbage) is enabled or not. just turned the tv on. im sure there are other issues


I've also lost the "select d" to change from SD to HD.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

tivoyahoo said:


> across the board? all channels that have HD mirrors, you can't change with the Green D button to HD? if it's only some channels affected then are both sd and hd channels shown in your channel lineup? did you get message notifications of channel lineup changes? are the affected channels in the message? rovi means new channel list source. maybe the SD and HD channel equivalents aren't linked properly in the list data??


Rovi uses different call names for many of the channels. I have always assumed TiVo matched the call names (like TNT to TNTHD) and didn't manually map channels by their id. If that is the case and Rovi doesn't use a standard format, the recognition of the HD version of a SD channel will probably have to be fixed by TiVo.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

i WILL CHECK... SEE IF THINGS HAVE SELF-CORRECTED...NOPE. IN CH33 I DONT GET THE OPTION NOR DOES IT GO TO 1033 WHEN 'D' IS PRESSED. I HAVE A PREMIERE ALSO. WILL CHECK THAT AS WELL SORRY BOUT CAPS


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

My Premiere is fine. Pretty weird. Not exactly something I'm gonna whine about. Everyone on Cox w/o cablecards just go to Hd unless Sd is only options. My roommates here in CT have the mini box and HD is only option


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

Why not just uncheck the SD channels from your channel list so they don't appear in the guide? I think the option to go to the HD channel will return eventually if TiVo fixes the Rovi data. But I haven't had an SD channel in my guide in years (I hide them all if they have an HD channel). It just makes it too confusing.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

But then how would I know if I am not getting a channel I never watch anyway?


----------

